# Who's getting ready for 2008?



## Seamus

Sort of looked at the calendar and realized it might be a bit late to get anything done in 2007. Between some family issues and being swamped by a tidal wave at work, time just got away from me.

But like I have tried to explain to my 6 year old, we aren't late for 2007, we are 366 days early for 2008! 



Yeah, he didn't buy it either...


----------



## joker

I've learned so much these past few weeks. (Just found the forum last month). There are so many great ideas here. So many things I wanted to try, but ran out of time and money....I didn't even come close to staying within my intended budget

I'm making plans for prop building during my Christmas vaction though. Hmmmm I wonder what I get to buy myself for Christmas this year?


----------



## crazy4bass

Yeah, we're already scheming on how to improve the corn maze next year. It's going to be a long year but we're figuring on starting planning around July this time it's not THAT long.. lol


----------



## beelce

I AM...We only do our haunt every other year so this was my off year. 2008 will be our next party/haunt. I have been getting ready for 2008 since 2006


----------



## kerryike

Normally I start building something new (or modifying something I own) by July. After that, the ball gets rolling and things usaully get done. This year it just didn't happen like previous years. 

I already have plans put together for 2008...just as I had for 2007 at this time last year. Hopefully, life will be a little more kind to me and time will be more easier to come by next year. 

I think the key is to work through the winter on your projects and not let the spirit escape you.


----------



## slimy

2008?!?!?!? Are you people kidding me?!?!?!?!? I still haven't planned out what I'm going to do tonight.

This forum is filled with overachievers. Damn you overachievers!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

*Ok, who's ready for 2008?*

Are we ready yet? Let's do it again! I don't wanna wait an entire year.


----------



## trishaanne

I'm ready....let's get busy! I started drawing out my plans at work yesterday for next year so we don't get caught by the weather again. Hubby was off work yesterday and stayed here to fine tune things while I went to work. I came home and he had accomplished very little from what I could see BUT, he showed me that while standing on a chair to adjust something, the chair broke, he fell through it and smacked his mouth on the post and twisted his back. Made me feel kinda bad for wondering what he had accomplished! I decided to hold off telling him next years plans till he heals, LOL. I did change the numbers on my countdown sign out front to say 364 days till Manuel Manor opens for guests though. My neighbors are walking by and looking at it and shaking their heads, like I'm actually going to leave it out there all year! Everyone take a day or two to recuperate and then get busy building and planning. The clock is ticking...just 365 days to go!!!!


----------



## Lagrousome

We had our party Saturday, and by Sunday I was wondering if I was going to do this again....but by today, I am ready to go again! Whoo Hoo!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

*365 Days Until Halloween!!!!!!!!*

So long as I don't volunteer for anything around that time of year, I should be OK.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I am sooooo ready to do my display RIGHT for next year!!!!! Let me at those materials this year!


----------



## dave the dead

Hehehehe...my display is already up for 2008....oh, wait a second....you mean I should take down my 2007 display?


----------



## Bone Dancer

2008, I still go stuff I didn't get done for 2007. Am I already a year behind.


----------



## Hellrazor

I have some great ideas for next year too. Ihave to sit down and hammer them out. What a great halloween!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Trishaanne... hope hubby is OK. He sure is a trooper. Keep him.


----------



## trishaanne

Thanks Nyxie....he's fine. Just a little bumped and bruised. Should have known better than to stand on those danged resin patio chairs, lol. I worked on my layout for next year today....boy is he gonna be sorry:zombie: . I think I'll wait and break it to him gradually, a different set of plans each month till the big day LOL.


----------



## crossblades400

I'm ready.. I want it to happen soon again... Im trying to build a clown display...

If anyone has clown props/related stuff... pm me. thanks


----------



## heresjohnny

Heck, I am still trying to catch up from 2006. Come on Zombi and reset the clock, I need pressure!!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright

I've been ready for 2008 since August!
I had a lot planned for this year that I didn't get done...
So I have those things to build...
And I have a ton of new ideas that I've been playing with for next year...
I can't wait!
.


----------



## CerysCrow

We've already got ideas for 2008, but honestly, I'm burnt out right now. I'll be ready to get to work come January.


----------



## Adam I

I'll start monday, I've got winterizing to do this weekend.
Although it's tempting to start back up after all the complements


----------



## Long_Tom

I have stuff I wanted to get to this year but didn't manage. Next year, the Massed Spider Drop for sure!

Hahahaha, love the "364 days 'til Halloween" sign. One last parting shot to freak the neighborhood....


----------



## BigDave

*Actually 1 Extra Day 'Til Halloween Next Year*

2008 is a leap year so that means one extra. The good news is that means Halloween will be on a Friday. I love it when Halloween falls on Fri or Sat.


----------



## GothicCandle

Im not ready. I want to make it bigger and better next year and i need a few weeks. Though, i do wish there was two halloweens a year instead of one.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

trishaanne I Hope Hubby is feeling better,
I too am ready for the next year so much to do so little time..
now where did I put my duct tape?


----------



## DeathTouch

As Ms Wicked would say, "Are we there yet?" LOL


----------



## uncle willie

next year the plans are a tunnel that looks like a cave. thank god i work in a fiberglass factory, i have the next year to make it happenen!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

2008? I'm still recovering from this year. I need a little break before I start again. It's going to take me a month to put everything away and repair damaged props. Plus, my kids almost forgot who I am because I've spent so much time on 2007. But my brain isn't listening. The ideas for 2008 are bubbling up. How do I turn it off for a little while?


----------



## PirateChris

I've already started my yard sketches for 2008 and I'm going shopping tonight to get a start on what I need. I'm really nuts though, I've already started my planning for 2009. That's the crazy part about having a different theme every year.  >sigh< I love Halloween,


----------



## Eric Striffler

*What are your plans/ideas for 2008?*

Well damn, I didn't even notice this thread when I posted mine.
Lmao here's what I had posted in what I thought was a new thread. ;]

I'm sure most if not all of you have already started coming up with things for next year.
I, for one, have most of ours planned already haha.

Here is where you can share the new ideas for 2008 that are starting to form in your sick, twisted heads. :]


----------



## BudMan

Build my cemetery fence, better lighting, fog chillers, definitely. Hopefully make a couple of pneumatics, build a crypt for one side yard and a shack for the other.


----------



## Long_Tom

Going to finish my yardscaping so half of the space isn't a construction zone. (Ack! Don't go over there, that's an open pit with a stump in it!") Once it's actuall safe to walk through, I'll fill it with scary stuff.


----------



## heresjohnny

Yes! I spent most of the last year starting new job and moving into new house etc. I am already making a list of things to do for 08. First I have to do a couple of honey does!


----------



## Spartan005

hmmm... right now I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to incorporate the ridiculously wide variety of props into a single yard display without making it look retarded. but it should be fun this year because there won't be as much work, pressure and I get to load the display with detail because it won't be spread out throughout my entire property.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm not sure what we'll be doing next Halloween.

It's quite likely a move is looming... if we do, I want a house with a porch and a big tree!!!!!!!


----------



## hauntedyard

2008?????? I just got caught up to 2001
Yep working on things I didn't finish this year
Might expand to the backyard


----------



## NickG

for us, 2008 will be the year of realistic tombstones.


----------



## Eric Striffler

Anyways I've already got the name and theme for next year's haunt.
Assuming we'll get the building we need, we'll be doing the exhibit.
It will be AWESOME if we get the building because I reeeeeally wanna do it.

We're going to go every day for a week from morning tonight and work as soon as the camp where the haunt takes place closes for the Summer.
The next day is when we'll start working, then we'll hopefully finish in about a week with the woodwork and hallways and everything. That way we can spend more time on decorating and effects.


----------



## Toktorill

We ran our last tour through the haunt yesterday afternoon, and did most of the tear down/haul away today. We still have a few days of work left to get the site cleaned up (we do a charity haunt in a mall). What few ideas I have had have been washed away with headache medication.


----------



## pyro

o k as i look out into my yard (at the mess) storm wiped out alot of stuff i came up with 8 new props, plus fix what is ruin.now to draw out my ideas and make them work.


----------



## Devils Chariot

*Things happen without me?*

On halloween night I had a chat with my in-laws (we haunt their house) about what next years theme should be. Should we do Haunted Tiki Island again and get it perfect or move onto the Haunted CarnEvil of Horror. I said let's talk about it on Sunday at my sweetheart's bday party.

Well on sunday I get there for dinner to find out its already been decided, Haunted Tiki Island again. It came out great even though a fog machine died and kinda killed one of the props, and the lighting was rushed, and a little too dark by the candy dish. So we are gonna get it right this year.

Not one to rest on my laurels, I started drawing up the props for next year. The one I did today was for a offshoot of Scare FX's witch cauldron, only I am going to have a skeleton stirring it. I also wanted to do a version of Disney's Haunted Mansion's pop-up heads. Time to go haunt the pneumatics section of he forum! and if I have time, a FCG type spider!!! This year is going to be technical!


----------



## slightlymad

2008 is for controls, lighting, music, and automation not to mention brining everything together into one cohesive idea oh yeah and new pillars and a kiddy section and possible a new location.


----------



## IshWitch

I'm planning on a Vampire theme, so I am looking for anything relative in the after sales.

Already have 3 capes, a tall hat, fangs, made some red curtains out of some bath blankets and have 3 lightning controllers. Not to mention my coffin!


----------



## skeletonowl

i'm not gonna really get any bigger cause my family is complaining of storage so cemetary fence looks likely!


----------



## CemeteryFlower

*Um yeah*

Have already started planning the theme for next year....if I get to do the trail again.


----------



## Cassie7

We've already jotted down on paper a rough floor plan for our walkthrough and are making a list of props needed for scenes as well as hardware needed for the frame and walls. We need to go out back and do some measurements.

I've already begun fabricating some new stuff so we're well on our way.

Halloween never ends


----------



## Adam I

Well, my break is over it's time to get with it.

I'm first going to finish what didn't get done for this year then on to the new props.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

I have been planning our 2008 haunt since August.
I had a lot planned for 2007 and didn't get to make/do all of it.
So I have a list of things to do that didn't get done this year.

I'm am also planning quite a few more things for next year...
The madness never really ends!
.


----------



## DarkShadows

Ah. Here's what I came up with that I'd like to finish before 08.

Two 8 foot animated pillars - skeletons popping out

Arch over the drive way- Says Dark Shadows on it

Build a coffin to hide my skelerector, with a banging lid and then have it open up revieling the skelerector that jumps out.

Biuld a fully animated thrashing corpse, DC Cemetery style, holding the bars on the fence and moving back and forth and have the head go left and right.

Animated scarecrow, Put him on the post and have him move back and forth as if he's tryig nto get loose. 

Another grave grabber for the left side of the yard. Alot of people liked it this year.

And inside the haunt, I want to switch my mummy room into something different, but that will be later.


----------



## Terrormaster

Already working on mine as well. Although strictly in a notes and planning sense until January (da wife doesn't wanna hear any Halloween stuff until after Christmas). Aiming for a dark pirate theme with either zombie, vampire, or necromantic pirates. 

Looking at doing some animatronics this time out and maybe venture into pneumatics as well.

So far the center walkway with be done up as a wharf with the right being a graveyard and the left being simulated waterfront with the remains of a ship's forecastle. From the center of the walkway a 2'x5' sheet of wood will extend into the left side to serve as a plank. Those who TOT without a costume are sent to walk the the plank. Then they're asked to face to wharf and sing a piratey song. I want to have some sort of pneumatic prop bust out of the forecastle a safe distance behind them while they are singing, scaring the bejesus out of them - then they can have their candy. As part of the singing want to do some animatronics of the ghouls and pirates harassing them to sing.

-TM


----------



## Richie

Since lighting is our number one priority, we were able to find a new brand of dual staked flood light fixtures for next years haunt. We're following the awesome lighting example shown in the photos Ghostess posted. We've also started working on high end animated skulls just to name a few things.


----------



## turtle2778

LOL, how funny. Im already making my list. Its about a page long so far, but this year Im not going to wait too long to finish things. Too many things to accomplish and Im definately going to get them done.


----------



## edwood saucer

Yeah- this is the forst year that I'm still thinking about it and planning on next year.

Bigger bigger bigger!


----------



## NoahFentz

I cut myself short with build time this year so I was unable to finish the props I wanted to add this year. My basement Haunt is still up so I am finishing the props for next year. I have slats from the renovation that I saved so I will be using those for walls after winter. So many plans... my son will hopefully be in his senoir year and Halloween lands on Friday...WooHoo!!


----------



## Terrormaster

Basic floor plan for the front yard is pretty much done:










One of the crates will be a MitB and one of the barrels will be a TcT. The idea is to distract them with the crate then fire off the barrel. 

-TM


----------



## crossblades400

Buy:
Spider webbing (7 packs)
Strobe Lights (2) Xenon prefer
Blank CD’s
Boom box (portable, with cd player)
Clothes – (Long sleeve funky clowny type shirt) – (Long sleeve regular shirt, regular pants/jeans.)
Fan (Floor Fan, with long pole.)
Caution Tape 

To do:
Create Grave yard near front area where the mail box is (hill area)
Set up all crosses, Tape crosses up if needed
Set up reaper (add LED fliker lights)
Set up ground breaker zombie
Set up stuck out arms
Set up dirt areas in front of a few crosses. 
Set up strobe light way behind it all
--
Create Ghoul Digger Scene (side of yard, next to the cars)
Sledge Hammer in the creatures pants, make sure creature is fully supported.
Sledgehammer in the victim, make sure legs are supported. Add Dirt around legs. Add Shoes
Set up strobe light near the scene.
Add “caution tape” Around this scene
--
Create Clown Main Display
Repair Chicken Wire Cage
Add Skeleton in the cage with hands propped up inside Chicken wire cage.
Add Clown (the one with evil top and matching mask w/ funky pajamas.)
Pose him as if his head is looking at the trick or treaters. Have the hands on the cage facing the cage.
Add A long mirror, or not (decide at the time.)
Add strobe light
--
Create Clown Main Display – Main
Start by revamping the old operation table. Add another section or 2 of more cardboard, make sure to reinforce. Add toilet Paper on the whole top, add more blood
Sledgehammer wood in the ground to make table stable. Place table on top. 
Stuff pants w/ plastic bags ONLY, stuff shirt Victim with plastic bags ONLY (only bags since the table cant support a lot of weight.) Apply Mask, as the head, Stuff with bags.
Drape cloth over corpse and add 1 shoe and the bloody foot for 1 side
Next, the clown has to be killing the victim! The clow suit is polka dot jump suit, with the mask with red hair. Sledgehammer 2 pieces of long wood to support the clowns legs. Stuff the rest of the legs with bags Add A fan to upper chest area with the moving back and forth setting on. (again, make sure the fan is on a long pole.) (make sure the back has some holes in it to prevent over heating.) 
Attach some skinny bendable wire to the fan, apply through the arms (both.) Bend arms until satisfyed.) (afterwards, stuff arms with bags to both arms.) Apply gloves, attach wires to each finger on each hand, bend the fingers to make him grasp the sword. Apply mask, put in baby monitor to top of mask.hide with bags.

Add a strob light in the main area somewhere… test at night.

Secondary
Add Jester Child. Sledgehammer 2 pieces of long wood to support the clowns legs. Stuff the rest of the legs with bags. Attach some skinny bendable wire to the fan, apply through the arms (both.) Bend arms until satisfyed.) (afterwards, stuff arms with bags to both arms.) Apply gloves, attach wires to each finger on each hand, bend the fingers to make him grasp the knife.

Third
For this, prop up 2 mirrors, one long, one wide.
Have a clown mask and gloves with a shirt on, stuff hands and arms with the wire and bend the hands as if it is peaking over the long mirror. Stuff top of shirt with bags and head with bags. 

'

Confusing, yeah


----------



## Spooklights

I would really like to do a display with a talking skull. Also want to try to build a FCG, but my mechanical knowledge is nil, and I'm not too sure about this.


----------



## Dr Morbius

slightlymad said:


> 2008 is for controls, lighting, music, and automation not to mention brining everything together into one cohesive idea oh yeah and new pillars and a kiddy section and possible a new location.


You read my mind. That's what I have planned too...except the kiddy section. I have no room for that.


----------



## happyfunball

for the first time in almost 10 years I finally get to consider doing some haunting again (moved, moved again to an apt. for 6 years, moved again, moved ON halloween day, etc) I've decided to start early for 2008 now that I live somewhere that has some room, and actual trick or treaters. I must say though that Arizona doesn't exactly have the halloween mood outside when its 90 degrees and palm trees everywhere you look. but you work with what you got..

anyway, my plan is to sculpt a set of highly detailed tombstones in clay, and make good molds of them to make as many as I desire to offset damage, vandalisim, theft, etc, if it happens.
I also want to sculpt some stylized scary jack o lanterns as well. I've decided real pumpkins no longer have enough character to suit me so I'm making my own.
other than that, a costume or two, I haven't decided what yet. 
my halloween focus has always been more towards make up fx so I tend to lean strongly towards things I can sculpt and cast. 
I'm also really picky and don't like most of the stuff I see peddled in target, spirit halloween stores, etc. I'd rather have my own unique stuff than mass produced, unless its just a small background element and there isn't really enough time and money to do everything the way you want.
alas, I'm also really critical of my own work as well, but thats part of the challenge.
and this is my second post so hello all.


----------



## Nancj

Don't get too used to all the room you have know now, sooner than you think you'll have filled up all your space with tombstones before you know it, and you'll be moving again to a much larger location cant wait to see your work, don't forget to post plenty of pics were very big on details and pictures here.
welcome to the forum!!


----------



## trishaanne

2008 plans are in the works here in NJ. The dj has been booked along with the firehouse for our final, last, no more ever Halloween party, the new tombstones are being built, thanks to a shove from the NJ/PA Haunters meeting, the layout has been designed, at least in my head and I've got a few ideas for new creatures to work on once the stuff from this year finally gets put away. I have a few more dolls to doctor up , and a new bottle of latex to start on the new faces I want to make. Oh yeah, and my mink reindeer wolf is getting another new makeover this winter with his new fox fur. Wow, I better get busy!


----------



## turtle2778

OOOh what ever pattie. You said last party EVER this year. You are sooo having more of them. People love it and so do you. It might actually be fun if you get some more help this year. Definately leave out the Mac N cheese.


----------



## trishaanne

Help? I don't understand that concept! Gotta do it the way I wanted to this year...make it really the best of the best, at least for us. You'll see what I mean...hehehe.


----------



## kerryike

happyfunball said:


> for the first time in almost 10 years I finally get to consider doing some haunting again (moved, moved again to an apt. for 6 years, moved again, moved ON halloween day, etc) I've decided to start early for 2008 now that I live somewhere that has some room, and actual trick or treaters. I must say though that Arizona doesn't exactly have the halloween mood outside when its 90 degrees and palm trees everywhere you look. but you work with what you got..
> 
> anyway, my plan is to sculpt a set of highly detailed tombstones in clay, and make good molds of them to make as many as I desire to offset damage, vandalisim, theft, etc, if it happens.
> I also want to sculpt some stylized scary jack o lanterns as well. I've decided real pumpkins no longer have enough character to suit me so I'm making my own.
> other than that, a costume or two, I haven't decided what yet.
> my halloween focus has always been more towards make up fx so I tend to lean strongly towards things I can sculpt and cast.
> I'm also really picky and don't like most of the stuff I see peddled in target, spirit halloween stores, etc. I'd rather have my own unique stuff than mass produced, unless its just a small background element and there isn't really enough time and money to do everything the way you want.
> alas, I'm also really critical of my own work as well, but thats part of the challenge.
> and this is my second post so hello all.


Ya know, It's interesting to hear from people in other climates.

Just windering...is Halloween big there in Az.? Do many people decorate and go all out for the scare for their TOTs?

Trishiaane: I assume that your firehouse won't let you use their facility after 2008. Are there any other facilitiec that will allow you to do your thing?


----------



## happyfunball

kerryike said:


> Ya know, It's interesting to hear from people in other climates.
> 
> Just windering...is Halloween big there in Az.? Do many people decorate and go all out for the scare for their TOTs?
> 
> Trishiaane: I assume that your firehouse won't let you use their facility after 2008. Are there any other facilitiec that will allow you to do your thing?


I don't really know. I moved here on halloween last year so I spent the evening in a fleabag motel six that I should have done more research on before bookign online. this is my first real halloween here and it sure isn't Oregon. no rain, not much in the way of fall like weather. I'm not complaining too hard though.

we had a modest halloween party and I don't recall that there were too many trick or treaters, but I live in a sort of neighborhood project with one entrance and all the houses are numbered. and its full of mormons and for all I know they aren't big on halloween maybe. or they had a block party instead.


----------



## Terrormaster

*Necropolis Manor 2008 - Photoshop Render*

Ok, first round of Photoshop rendering is in a state that I'm ready to share. I've still got some more things to add, but you can get a sense of where I'm going with the theme:



-TM


----------



## AzKittie74

Well I've been Az for the last 24 years or so and having my first 9 years of Halloweens in Connecticut I can tell you that it is not the same at all, it is nice weather and no leaves and not very spooky here but we make do.
I am planning to make new props all year round this time since Halloween will be on a Friday *huge grim* 
I'm gathering all the How-tos from here and other ideas and hoping I can stay on track and have the biggest home haunt in my town!!
If only my ADD would go away!


----------



## crossblades400

Lol, guys I work on projects all year. Im working on a dot room for the next couple of weeks


----------



## sadayo

*Scooby Doo*

My kids have requested that I do a Scooby Doo theme. I'm thinking my house should be the Mystery Inc. headquarters and I could have a "monster gallery", where I have all the monsters from the different episodes like Charlie the Robot, Creeper, Frozen Fright, Ghost of Redbeard, Headless Spectre, Mummy, Space Kook, etecetra. I could get a canvas for my garage door and paint the back end of the mystery machine on it, to make it look like I've got that parked in the garage. Fred and the gang can be in my front bay window appearing to dance, eat, or whatever they do between mystery calls. I've got a lot of brainstorming to do yet.


----------



## time2dive

After running out of time every year for the last four years I have decided to try and complete one project a month until October 2008 and then use most of October 2008 for set up. This year I am teaching myself pneumatics and animatronics for 2008. For pictures of 2007's haunt look at
http://www.firediving.com/halloween2007.html

Tim


----------



## Otaku

That sounds like a good schedule, time2dive. I finished hacking 2 Boris skulls for external sound sources, and will transform them into a pair of witches for next years display. Gotta start working on their cauldron soon, as well as the servo upgrade and rocking chair for Miss Thrifty.


----------



## crossblades400

Right now, Ive built some of my clown stuff and am working on a jack in the box and buying the materials still for the dot room


----------



## Revenant

sadayo said:


> My kids have requested that I do a Scooby Doo theme. I'm thinking my house should be the Mystery Inc. headquarters and I could have a "monster gallery", where I have all the monsters from the different episodes like Charlie the Robot, Creeper, Frozen Fright, Ghost of Redbeard, Headless Spectre, Mummy, Space Kook, etecetra.


You GOTTA have that glowing deep sea diver guy. That was my all time favorite.


----------



## GothicCandle

I NEED to get going, don't I? lol. A new year is dawning!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Revenant said:


> You GOTTA have that glowing deep sea diver guy. That was my all time favorite.


Don't forget the mystery machine in the driveway!


----------



## sadayo

*I wish!*



Sickie Ickie said:


> Don't forget the mystery machine in the driveway!


I already tried to convince my husband of that, lol. He was like what the [heck] is wrong with you?


----------



## TNBrad

OK I'll admit it I was looking forward to getting started the after I took it all down for 07', and I found my self looking at the Christmas decoration sales think Hummmmm I wonder if I could use this and that and Oh yeah I need two of those and so on. LOL
And The guys I work with, know I the one looking up plans for decoration, already.


----------



## crossblades400

Cant wait till stores open.

Still need:

1 oscillating tall fan
1 bag of webbing
1 bag of moss
2-3 sets of purple lights
1 crow for my graveyard
2 strobes
glow sticks/ something to light up my facade


----------



## Lilly

oh sure always planning ...
I need to make a fools square pedestal type thing and one of stockade things for hands and head.
Also need to make a couple bodies or something for the 2 giant birdcages I will be getting from my friend.
And then dye some sheets or sheers for the gypsy room.
Of course more tombstones..a pillar type will be in the works this yr
I think I have pretty much everythng else for next yr..but that could change > muahhh


----------



## EMU

ok guys here's what's planned for me it's really intricate and if anyone wants me to elaborate i will:
Tree of Death(Hawkchucker RULES)
Electric Chair
80 Foot Dot Room
Mickey Ghost
Sponge-bob
FCG
Wall Climber
and alot more ....


----------



## trishaanne

An 80 foot dot room?? I hope you have ALOT of friends to help you paint all those dots! Mine took me weeks, and it's nowhere near that size. That's going to take alot of gesso and paint.....best of luck with it.


----------



## Lotus

EMU said:


> ok guys here's what's planned for me it's really intricate and if anyone wants me to elaborate i will:
> Tree of Death(Hawkchucker RULES)
> Electric Chair
> 80 Foot Dot Room
> Mickey Ghost
> Sponge-bob
> FCG
> Wall Climber
> and alot more ....


Just paintball the Dot Room and the Sponge-bob idea is great

Here is my list

Pneumatic Hangman
Build 2 new coffins
Animate Coffin and program prop 1
Build 6' tall Columns for new Gargoyles
Add piping and leds to Gargoyles
Build more fencing
Build a Lowboy
Animated Barrel Prop
Spell Book
Corpse some Buckies
Build MM sign holder
Make pnumatic mech to make a spider jump out at ToTs
Scissor Prop for a Zombie
skelerector


----------



## EMU

ok for those of you scratch your heads thinking what sponge-bob idea ... i will explain
my idea was to have a static spongebob in costume so if a parent whats to re-minis their childs costume with a picture thay can do so. Like instead of having their child next to picture of him or her next to a rotting corpse, they get sponge bob.... i am staring Mickey this week like friday so ,... i will post a few pictures:jol:


----------



## Bethene

Emu- I think thats a great idea, having something for the little ones who might be scared of the creepier stuff. I do my biggest "haunts" at a couple of campgrounds that have big halloween week ends , and a smaller haunt at my house, I only get about 15 TOTers, so have to get my fix at the campgrounds. This year I am going to do classic monsters, I am going to try to have a walk thru lab, with Dr. Frankenstein, the monster , etc,( I plan on being the "bride" of frankenstein to go with it) make a few more tombstones, and have a vampire of some sort in there -working out in my head a idea that I have for a fan motor with him) also I want a werewolf in the vacinity of the graveyard as well. I already have a flying witch, I've used her for 2 years but she is hubby's fav, so still have to use her, and I have a witch made with a occilating fan, her whole shoulders and arms move as well as her head,I want to paint the prop head I made for it, I am not real happy with the color, and am making the Macbeth witch trio to go with her. At least that is the plan. I also really want a FCG, but am limited by the hauling process for camping, as well as set up and space. My brain keeps churning this stuff thru over and over, thinking of the sites I hope to get, and there size and shape, and trying to figure it all out. And I need to get working!!


----------



## wandererrob

I'm in the process of breaking down the last piece we acquired just after Halloween. Then I need to clean my shop, then I'll get started tinking again within the next 2 weeks. 

On this year's hit list so far are:

- more gravestones (and playing around with some new approaches to making them)
- FCG
- a 3rd wall to go with the 2 we got. Hoing to turn the shed into a crypt/mausoleum
- more LED spotlights and maybe a few small "flodd" lights
- 3 more trach can chillers for the new fog machines

And whatever else I have down on paper that escapes me at the moment.

I'm still somewhat in a state of flux regarding the final direction my haunt will take. The overall graveyard theme is certain, but I'm toying with some sort of graveyard transitioning into a middle ground between life and death sort of thing. I'm still working on it, but I think that stage is still another Halloween or 2 away.

I've got a lot more time this year to plan and build than I did last year. This will be fun. }


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard

I'm still tired from last year and after Halloween I said I was never gonna do a Haunted walk through again but i'm starting to get that itch and thinking of so many idea's. It's all Haunted overload falut I watch the trailer and now I can't stop thinking of Idea's and what I can do to make the Haunt even better lol man that's Haunt look so awesome.

http://www.theboogeymengraveyard.com


----------



## Lilly

well plans changed as I thought , will be puting off the medievil props for 09 I think- depends on how energenic I get this summer..so I just need to put together draculas room,gypsy room,another type food graveyard, and then maybe a spiders thing in bar this yr ...so I will be dying curtains and more curtains still making the obelisk, maybe a couple pedestals and other stuff.
I usually take Nov, Dec and Jan off from Halloween projects to work on the Xmas stuff but started in Jan again this yr for Halloween along with finishing the current Xmas project.


----------



## trishaanne

Once the weather breaks around here, enough to work outside, my major project this year is carving the crypt. I put off doing it last year and I SWAER it will be done this year. I've also started working on the invitations for this years party, made the menu, the guest list, booked the dj and the firehouse and started buying some of the food that won't go bad between now and October. I also have started buying the prizes for the costume contest winners. As for the yard, I've sketched out the new layout for the walkthrough and will start working on finalizing the details once it's warmer. Oh yeah, need new columns, fog chiller, new platform for the band in the kiddie section, more free standing creatures....wow, I better get busy!


----------



## kerryike

WOW, trishaanne! I sure wish I had your energy at this time of year...and the foresight to plan so far ahead. I must say that I admire people like you who can put a plan together waaaaaaay ahead of time...and hopefully follow through. Right now, I'm tring to find a way to comfortably make it through the home stretch of winter.

Your plans sounds to be an exciting project. I'd like to ask you to post pics of your progress. A walkthrough sketch would be cool too if you have a way to post it. I really need inspiration at this time of the year. You've piqued my interest with your enthusiasm.

Best of luck!


----------



## Empress Nightshade

I, too, had decided I would never haunt again. The haunt I created this past season was a MONSTER! Stessful doesn't even *begin *to describe it! But, the management of the mall we were located at called and really wants us back -- So, here I go again!

My wheels have been turning the past few days and I think I'll be doing a theme that has the feel of "Deliverance", "Motel Hell" and "Deranged." In other words, a Hillbilly/*******/Okie Theme. This type of themeing has always appealed to me and I'm not sure why, but I'm really looking forward to it.

After haunting over 12,000+ square feet last season, I've decided to cut down on the space we used and keep it to about 8,000. It's just toooo stressful for me if I go any larger. I'm also opening the third week in September instead of early October and going through to November 1st. Fridays and Saturdays will be the only days open this year as Sundays were a waste of our time last season. Due to the success of our Kid's day in 2007, we'll be doing it again. But, I'm thinking of having it more than one Saturday and charging *everyone* $3 each instead of letting the kids go through free with an adult paying a reduced rate.

Well, that's it for now......


----------



## DeathTouch

Empress Nightshade said:


> I, too, had decided I would never haunt again. The haunt I created this past season was a MONSTER! Stessful doesn't even *begin *to describe it! But, the management of the mall we were located at called and really wants us back -- So, here I go again!
> 
> My wheels have been turning the past few days and I think I'll be doing a theme that has the feel of "Deliverance", "Motel Hell" and "Deranged." In other words, a Hillbilly/*******/Okie Theme. This type of themeing has always appealed to me and I'm not sure why, but I'm really looking forward to it.
> 
> After haunting over 12,000+ square feet last season, I've decided to cut down on the space we used and keep it to about 8,000. It's just toooo stressful for me if I go any larger. I'm also opening the third week in September instead of early October and going through to November 1st. Fridays and Saturdays will be the only days open this year as Sundays were a waste of our time last season. Due to the success of our Kid's day in 2007, we'll be doing it again. But, I'm thinking of having it more than one Saturday and charging *everyone* $3 each instead of letting the kids go through free with an adult paying a reduced rate.
> 
> Well, that's it for now......


I don't think it would have taken much to get you to do it again? LOL


----------



## noahbody

I have managed to get a few things started ahead of time this year.
Here are a couple of projects completed for 08.


----------



## DeathTouch

I wondered where my slice-o-matic went. LOL


----------



## turtle2778

Are those wood? If so you suck. I love them.


----------



## hauntkid

i have many ideas. the day after halloween i drew up the new walkthrough for next halloween. i have planned everything i need for this year and i am going to start in the summer (have school rite now) in order to finish by halloween!!!!!


----------



## Revenant

I need a haunt to work on. Don't have one of my own, and won't bend over for the local pro-haunt monopolist again... I need to work on a home haunt. I wish I was up Northeast where Halloween is still big... not many haunts to be found in this area...


----------



## Abunai

Revenant said:


> I need a haunt to work on. Don't have one of my own, and won't bend over for the local pro-haunt monopolist again... I need to work on a home haunt. I wish I was up Northeast where Halloween is still big... not many haunts to be found in this area...


We live on five acres, 18 miles from town. For the first 5 years that we lived here, we would take our kids into town for trick-or-treating. Maybe 1 or 2 kids would trick-or-treat in our neighborhood.

The last 2 years, we have done a yard haunt. Had about 15 kids the first year, and about 50 (individual...many came by several times) last year. We are gaining a reputation (good or bad) as "the Halloween people" and I expect 100+ this year. We hope to do our part to make Halloween big here.

I don't know what your specific situation is. What is the deal with the pro-haunt monopolist?


----------



## GothicCandle

im one of the few in town that does a haunt. i *think* there is one or two more, but i also *think* i am the biggest. and thats not saying much lol. i make a haunt anyway.


----------



## noahbody

turtle2778 said:


> Are those wood? If so you suck. I love them.


LOL!


----------



## Revenant

Abunai said:


> We live on five acres, 18 miles from town. For the first 5 years that we lived here, we would take our kids into town for trick-or-treating. Maybe 1 or 2 kids would trick-or-treat in our neighborhood.
> 
> The last 2 years, we have done a yard haunt. Had about 15 kids the first year, and about 50 (individual...many came by several times) last year. We are gaining a reputation (good or bad) as "the Halloween people" and I expect 100+ this year. We hope to do our part to make Halloween big here.
> 
> I don't know what your specific situation is. What is the deal with the pro-haunt monopolist?


The home haunt situation is just a matter of decay. The last home haunt around this neighborhood dried up about 20-something years ago due to vandalism and violence toward actors (picture a group of guys beating the crap out of a grade school kid). As far as the pro-haunt scene goes, there's one guy who owns pretty much all the haunts here. His outfit pretty much buys out or pressures off any competition that tries to establish locally, and he has the budget to out-advertise anything small, so they're kinda the only show in town now. I worked on one of his build crews and they're really not people you want to work for. If I had the money to go pro I'd love to set one up here and take him on in the local reviews but that'd take some serious money to just get noticed so it won't happen.

I just want to find someone within easy driving distance with a home haunt that needs help so I can be a real haunter again. I miss it.


----------



## wandererrob

Got rolling again a couple of weeks ago. My shop is mostly clean, with a lot of clutter having been cleaned out (a lot of stuff thrown out/given away that we haven't touched since moving in almost a year ago.)

My FCG is well under way. Rig is done and tested with a test puppet. The puppet is just the head and underlying wire structure. I'm still trying to decide the final form she'll take.

I've put a new cord on the motor for the MIB coffin, and the coffin is under renovation/modification. I was inspred by Zombie-F's coffin featured in the forum header above. Picture that, laying on it's back at ~30* angle with a motor rattling the cover on cue. 

the rest of the list I posted earlier will happen as time and money allow. But the process HAS begun. :jol:


----------



## Lilly

those are really nice NOAHBODY....
I was going to do something like that this yr but changed my mind
good job


----------



## robp790

Yup! As soom as it warms up enough to start Monster Mudding I am building a Cemetary Gate entry ala Minions Web. Then I have my vision of a two crate monster duo. One small crate will shake and smoke while the victim watches that one calming down the 8 foot monster comes out of the large crate. Plus I am hoping to experiment with scents from Sinister Scents. Saw them at Transworld this year, I thought it is a powerful thing. I expect 150+ kids this year. Better buy more candy.


----------



## Bloodhound

Crap! I'm already behind. What? It's on Friday this year and Saturday the next wooo-hoooo!! Now, How am I going to get all those projects started and finished? Go figure now I am overwhelmed


----------



## RookieSpooker

Just started working on LED lighting setup.YAY


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Wish I was getting ready right now...Still have lots of crap from family issues, bankruptcy (will that EVER end?) and more. *sigh*


----------



## DeathTouch

I am trying to get going. Still having issues with the divorce and etc. But I am planning. Oh yes I am.


----------



## Lilly

I think I am ahead the game this yr..besides set up only a few things to do...but that will change ya know, as soon as you are done with something you start more ..waiting for paint to dry, so on to bigger things.


----------



## frstvamp1r

I am BARELY on the design phase of my haunt. Stuff sketched out and layouts on new stuff. I am going to try to build my second horse-drawn hearse, this time I am making it so that it stays out all year. Have to finish up my Pumpkinrot and work on this year's big illusion. Who needs sleep..haha


----------



## Death Master

I plan on advancing my sound system, a 12 foot articulating snake, animated 6 foot spider, 3 axis skull, animation for grim reaper, animated 3 witches, tombstone rebuilds, set pieces for grave yard, and complete rewire of control center.


----------



## sadayo

*Snake*

I'm not advanced enough yet to have moving props, but I had also thought about making a snake. I was thinking about buying corrugated drain pipe and making a slip cover out of snake print fabric like nylon.


----------



## crossblades400

Alright Now, ALL I need to do is..

To buy:
- 2 bloody hands
- Body breather, to make it look like its breathing.
- Oscillating Fan
- 1 Led Flicker Light (For lantern)
- like 6 9V batterys lol
- Halloween Howler Motion sensor that lets off noise.
- 1-2 Strobe Lights
- 3 Styrofoam boards.
- 3 bags of spider webbing.
- 2 pieces of 4ft. wood


----------



## Revenant

Since I don't have a haunt I think this year I'm going to do a real nice buildup job on the Bournocrawler I'm building at Ironstock and go hang out at someone else's haunt and chace people with it heheheh

playtime!


----------



## beelce

Sadayo...I was thinking about something like the snake print covering also, but I think I'll use tomato cages that will be wired together to form the snake body


----------



## beelce

Rev...Is this an off year for your haunt?


----------



## Revenant

"My" haunt doesn't exist anymore, and won't until I move to a different neighborhood... but I love working other peoples' haunts.


----------



## Otaku

Who's getting ready for 2008? (Otaku raises both hands)


----------



## jdubbya

I don't get rolling until mid summer. Don't have any big projects this year but plan to tweak some old props and add some smaller accents. Sticking with the same theme/idea year to year has it's advantages, and for me, at least, hasn't gotten stale with the crowd.
I was in the car a couple days ago with my youngest son who is 11. He reminded me that 6 months from now, all the stores will have their Halloween stuff out and Spirit will be open. It'll be here soon enough
The dilemna I have this year with it being on Friday night is that it's my middle son's last year of playing varsity football. I'm hoping the regular season is finished and there is a week or two off before playoffs. I'd hate to miss a game but would really hate to miss out on Halloween night and 500 TOT's.


----------



## Cassie7

We got a free headboard and footboard for our Exorcist scene today for FREE! 
It's gonna kick ass.


----------



## Bethene

Cassie7- free is ALWAYS good!
I do camping haunts and looking at the calender, it is only a little over a week away to make reservations for the first one, and about 3 til we have to make the second one.
I have been working on a prop head, about 2/3 the way done, but need to find cheap wigs, I tried using longish fake fur, but it doesn't look like I want it, so am still looking. Most of my bigger projects have to wait until nice weather because I really don't have a work area for that, I do it outside (because hubby has WAY to much car stuff filling the garage AND the pole barn- I'm thinking it's not fair- I want a REAL work area!!)
I have a big list of things I want to make, and have to buy to make them, I hope every thing turns out like I see it in my head! I want to tackle a FCG, bought motors from Toby, now have to figure it out. Hubby could do it, but I want to learn it my self, and be able to say, "I did it" My problem with that is portablility, I set up and tear down 2 times the month of Oct., they are set up for 3 days, then taken down, and 2 weeks later the same thing. So it has to be real portable and easy set up/and down. I have a basic idea in mind,again, see if it works like I picture it. As I am talking about all this I am doing the happy dance in my head--just thinking about it brings joy!!


----------



## Lilly

wow beelce you are making gigantica snake hey.


----------



## beelce

Sure Lilly...If you haven't noticed, for my haunt, bigger is better...I have 6 acres to work with so large props help me...I did test my idea of using tomato cages to frame the snake this weekend, and it looks like it will work well...The snake I am working on is the body of my MEDUSA. She was in the haunt in 2006 and looked good, but this year she will get a total work over. She will stand 10' tall and have 15' - 20' of snake tail under her torso. I may start a "work in progress" how-to for her if you guys are interested.


----------



## beelce

Hey Rev...I wish you lived near my haunt, I could use an enthusiastic hand like you...I seem to be the only haunt nut in this parts.


----------



## dionicia

I just got my Gemmy Skeletons. I think I am starting to frighten the delivery guys when I yell, the skeletons just arrived. 

If they ask, I'll just tell them they're for my closets.


----------



## Haverghastasylum

I started framing 4x8 wall panels today. That's about all I have done so far. Man! I need to get to work only 212 days till The big day.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

I have to wait for warm dry weather so I can work outside. Coming soon.......


----------



## BadTable Manor

Every other year we do a Halloween Party, which always involves mazes and props and things. 
This year's theme is Ghost Town, featuring "The Barkin' Spider Saloon". Yours truly will be tending bar, so I took it as a professional responsibility to learn (and test) some appropriately-themed drinks: the Doc Holiday, Red-eye Shooter, Levite Pepper Slammer, and HEY! Did you know if you use tonic water in jello shooters that they glow under blacklight?!? Blacklight shooters fer everyone!

But I digress. As far as props, no saloon would be complete without a bar. Despite lacking any real carpentry skills, and with help from my husband, I built a 6' long, old-fashioned saloon bar. Paul picked out a nice stain, "Cabernet", and next we'll spend way too much at Home Depot for lots of trim. 
Inside the back of the bar will be painted w/GID paint so that when I turn on the blacklights and fog machine (installed inside the back of the bar), the thing will glow and fog nicely. Add a shelf to store all the booze, and on the bartop, some gargoyley hurricane lamps. 
I hope to have time to make a cut-out on one side of the bar, insert jail bars, and have some sort of creepy ghouly/skeleton guy looking out with an arm reaching out to the patrons, empty shotglass in hand, to show why he's so grumpy. 
Next will be the Pumpkinrot.com-inspired JOL skeleton, the storefronts, and the "Fool's Gold Maze" in the garage.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem

I am! I have started work on my static gravedigger, and I am in the process of going through all my stuff I used at the professional haunt I did on 2007 to see how I want to use it for the house this year.


----------



## Lilly

well I decided to add the fireplace to my Drac house so I have 3 props I need to finish and I should be all set.
I'm also making other stuff I really dont need this yr but might as well while I can.
neverending hey


----------



## little_fire

Getting ready for '08? Hell, my '08 season has already begun. The haunt I work for decided to go year round and somehow I ended up in charge...and covered in white latex primer.


----------



## crossblades400

my halloween spark is coming back strong.
I still need to get an oscillating fan! I have plenty of time.


----------



## smileyface4u23

We've started for 2008 as well. First new prop of the year is almost finished (head leering over a tombstone). We're planning on doing a grave grabber as well before we start on the big stuff - headless horseman, and a coffin equipped w/pneumatics. Lucky for me, I've already got the coffin - dad built it for me when I was still in high school. Gotta love a daddy that'll do that for ya!!


----------



## wandererrob

I'm finally starting to ramp things up here. I kinda started in February but not too much. I've got a couple of partially finished projects sitting in the shop now with a dozen of so gravestone "blanks" cut and ready for carving. 

I'm also tinkering with LED spotlights, trying to come up with other ways of going about it only to find what I did last year seems to be the best way to go with the exception of switching them to AA batteries instead of a 9V. The only reason for the change is that I've got nothing to do with all the 9V the rest of the year, whereas AAs are always useful in remotes, the GPS, etc etc.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

I've been working away at stuff since Xmas. I just finished a elaborate celtic cross tombstone and have a pillar well on the way to being finished. Another couple of tombstones on the go, a grave grabber, zombie wig-head are the other projects in various stages of completion. Last night I picked up a large garden angel for the cemetery - it was damaged and on discount so I got it for only $20 marked down from $70. Score!


----------



## GothicCandle

at last! summer weather will be here soon! I can paper mache! and it will dry fast and proper.


----------



## Terrormaster

I've moved full force into prop building. I'm going to be adding several new props to my display this year which highlight the dark faerie theme. I've already finished the armature for Black Agnes (animated Crone/Cauldron). Hacking a Gemmy talking skull to be her head - parts are on their way. Working on designs for Panic and Pain (two PVC/Mache Goblins) and several other characters.

-TM


----------



## slightlymad

AAAAAAHHHH less than 150 days time to hunker down


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I've been spending lots of time on my home haunt for the past month already. Mostly I'm fixing the stuff that didn't work or wasn't properly detailed.


----------



## midnight_moon

This will be my first year at building props, but
I have one just about done, and have a few to build.
I want to do a witch, and a dracula, and maybe
a warewolf.


----------



## zombienanny67

im real busy planning/dodging my wedding but yes ive got the itch already, simply no plans...


----------



## Lilly

congrats Zombieanny..whens the big day?

my fireplace is taking longer than I thought prob because I'm getting lax in doing it.
only have that and one other thing to really finish ..anything else is ..well extras


----------



## pyro

soon it will be time to drag some stuff out and begin some fixin-but im allready planning and making stuff for 2008


----------



## Bloodhound

zombienanny67 said:


> im real busy planning/dodging my wedding but yes ive got the itch already, simply no plans...


Congrat's amy!

As for me getting thing's done. (no) Just thinking about them.


----------



## GothicCandle

made a sign yesterday out of poster board. its kinda cutesy but not too bad, its got my haunt name on it, i'm going to add some halloween creatures to it later, like bats, and spiders, and stuff like that. I have been wanting to make something for soooooooooooo long!!!!! I couldn't stand it anymore!! so when i happen to be near the dollar store i dropped in and got some stuff to make a sign with.


----------



## crossblades400

Wow, im doing well

To buy list:
3 Styrafoam Boards (target)
1 Crow (spirit)
1 Strobe (spirit)
1 Sound machine (still dont know where to get one =/) (spirit)
3 Bags of spider webbing (spirit)
1 Blank CD (target)
1 Flicker Led light (spirit)
1 Moss (target)
6 9 Volt Batteries (target)
Oscillating Fan (need to get this soon, target)
2 Bloddy hands (spirit)

Of course, setting up my carnival will take a while =)


----------



## Beth

Note to self: Must wait until after July party, must wait until after July party............


----------



## DeathTouch

Ok, I have started building some groundbreakers. With the help of Mrs. Wicked I even have a uniform for one of them. Thanks Kelly!


----------



## dynoflyer

Lemme see,

Obelisk
Half buried toe pincher coffin
Pneumatic jumper
Scarecrow

Holy crap, gotta get busy. . . .


----------



## Bloodhound

I have five brand new scarecrow design's on the table now- need to get them started soon. Maybe I will go and pick up some supply's today and make a go of it for the weekend.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I have a week vacation the 2nd week of July
I will start the rockwork for the mine shaft then
With the weather we've been having, it should dry in a matter of minutes......
108 degrees here today ..........


----------



## ScareShack

getting ready????.........Im so far behind! Starting all over(sold it all).....no haunt this year here...just crazy side shows going on. Were just doing a few huge size costumes and yes...some freak shows...thats gonna be our haunt this year....no display this year, just a filler with the shows and perhaps a nice break, plus I sooooo want to take my lil guy out tot'in, as he's 4 now! This year will be different, but nice.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

That sounds fun ScareShack. Any ideas of the little ToTs costume?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

cutesy or scary?


----------



## Aelwyn

I'm starting to scheme. We don't have much space outside (live in a townhouse with a 6'x6' yard with a tree), but I'm thinking of a scary pumpkin headed scarecrow, some tombstones, and a corpse climbing out of the ground. I definitely want to have the door outlined with skulls, so that should be a fun project.

The nice thing is, my roommate works at Michael's!


----------



## Hellvin

Lumber lands on site tomorrow.... T-minus 115 days


----------



## sadayo

My plans have taken an unexpected change in a good way. I was just given a vintage upright piano, which I've set near my front bay window... You know the possibilities with this!


----------



## Scary Godmother

Definetly getting ready, been working on my witch every weekend for a bit, and hope to have time to make a couple of other new things if I ever finish her! People think I am crazy because I am working on Halloween stuff in July, they have no idea how long it takes to make props, especially when you are new at it!:devil:


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Empress Nightshade said:


> I, too, had decided I would never haunt again. The haunt I created this past season was a MONSTER! Stessful doesn't even *begin *to describe it! But, the management of the mall we were located at called and really wants us back -- So, here I go again!
> 
> My wheels have been turning the past few days and I think I'll be doing a theme that has the feel of "Deliverance", "Motel Hell" and "Deranged." In other words, a Hillbilly/*******/Okie Theme. This type of themeing has always appealed to me and I'm not sure why, but I'm really looking forward to it.
> 
> After haunting over 12,000+ square feet last season, I've decided to cut down on the space we used and keep it to about 8,000. It's just toooo stressful for me if I go any larger. I'm also opening the third week in September instead of early October and going through to November 1st. Fridays and Saturdays will be the only days open this year as Sundays were a waste of our time last season. Due to the success of our Kid's day in 2007, we'll be doing it again. But, I'm thinking of having it more than one Saturday and charging *everyone* $3 each instead of letting the kids go through free with an adult paying a reduced rate.
> 
> Well, that's it for now......


My, my, my....

What a difference five months can make. :eekin:

I will not be going back to that building we were in last season. To make a long story just as short as possible, the management lied to us and the owners -- to everyone possible. We were evicted from our building, but not before they stole 60 of our walls, all air compressors, air cannons, special effects equipment, ladders -- we *still *haven't accessed all of the dammage.

It was very, very hurtful to me. I went into a deep depression and stayed away from any contact for weeks. But, I pulled myself up and in an effort to not let them get the best of me, as well as to not let my crew down, I started looking for another location. I'd given myself and other crew members until the first of June to secure a new home.

In the meantime, my life gradually became less stressful. I was enjoying the company of my boys more, going to the doc to take care of ailments that had been plaguing me for sometime and just generally kicking back. Since the June deadline had come and gone, I had resigned I would not be having a haunted house this year. It was good -- it was all good. And then BAAAM!

Someone told me about Scandia Family Fun Center in Sacramento. I went over privately and took a look. There wasn't any space on the inside with the arcade machines for a haunt nor near the miniature golf course. I walked across the parking lot where their Bumper Water Boats and Raceway are located and kept walking down this brick path that reminded me of a Disneyland que line and there it was......

To my right was a large grassy area with trees (they rent that are out for company picnics). In the middle was a small parking lot (about thirty or more spaces). To my left was a grassy field that measured about 22,000 sq. ft. THIS is where The Scream Extreme could live.

I went back home and contacted them on the phone. I could barely get the words "haunted house" and "would you be interested" before they embraced us with open arms. They'd been wanting to have a haunt there, but simply did not have the time or know-how.

So, here I am....
Haunting outside once again, at the #1 Family Fun Center in Sacramento!

The basics of the floorplan is finished and it's different than anything I've ever done before. Instead of a large maze where you walk in and don't go back out until the end, I designed it so our hillbilly commune is a bunch of shacks and outhouses you have to go in and out of. In between those structures, you encounter Mad dogs, a picnic area where hillbillies are getting ready for the Gullet Pie Eating Contest, Possum Creek (it's really a 4' fishin' hole), junkyard, chapel, exploding Moonshine Steel and a lot more.

We begin this weekend. I'm looking forward to it......


----------



## sharpobject

Wow Empress - you sure have your hands full !! It all sounds great. Can't wait to hear more about it as you go.


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Thanks, sharpobject!


----------



## Terrormaster

Man, I wish I could do that. I'd love to just run a yearly pro-level haunt. But that whole pay-cut / change in standards of living thing keeps me in the IT industry. 

Best of luck Empress.

-TM


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Terrormaster said:


> Man, I wish I could do that. I'd love to just run a yearly pro-level haunt. But that whole pay-cut / change in standards of living thing keeps me in the IT industry.
> 
> Best of luck Empress.
> 
> -TM


TM,

it doesn't have to cut into day job. Many, many people run a seasonal commercial haunt and hold regular jobs.


----------



## Sblanck

I have been thinking about my yard haunt I had and how I could get something like it back again. It will take time but I think I have a pretty good plan. I will probably do the same deal I did last year without any exspansion.

MM


----------



## Haunted Bayou

That is great Empress...I guess the park is o.k. with funds going to charity?


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Haunted Bayou said:


> That is great Empress...I guess the park is o.k. with funds going to charity?


Well, it's not a park. It's a Family Fun Center. Huge difference. And yes. Proceeds fund field trips for kids with Autism in our local public schools.


----------



## widowsbluff

That's great news Empress, hope all goes well. Keep us posted.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem

I took a crack at the pro-level haunt last year. While I had a blast, we did not make any money due to no $$ for advertising. I think I'll take a few years off, then give it another shot. The upside is I have a TON of props for my home haunt (and kids school HH too!)


----------



## little_fire

Things are going double time around the morgue, ever since we got told we were opening early this year. Not to mention doing Fright Night Film Fest. I love that opening early is letting us do a charity night for the first time, but dear god I have a lot to do in a month!


----------



## thegothicprincess

This is the 7th year that I am putting together 3 yards, for a total of 7 acres. I have already started on a few projects, hopefully this weekend I will be able to drag all the boxes out of storage and really get my feet wet.


----------



## c6gunner

*Vikingdarkworks starting now!*

Hey!

we are starting now, traditionally we start usually each Sept 1st......
2 months is what I allocate each year...last year it was funny, I worked so hard I was "burnt out" actually at the end! But got into it!


----------



## Moon00

We're starting now as well, I actually wanted to get started at the beginning of August. However this month turned out to be so busy for me I didn't really get anything done for Halloween other than just basic idea planing and figuring out what we are going to do this year. 2 months should be enough time though since we do more of a display rather than a haunt. Plus I'm only building two main props this year and then focusing on small props and atmospheric elements. The past two years I focused so much on building up my main props and things like that (since I'm still pretty new to this) I always ended up running out of time before I could really get my lighting and atmosphere the way I wanted. So this year that's going to be my main focus.


----------



## kerryike

Oh jeez! less than 2 months to go! I've been quite busy with home improvrmrnts, and now feeling the uncomfortable feeling of needing to catch up! I have some plans in my head, but they're going nowhere there. Time to take a deep breath and not panic.


----------



## Professor Vlad

LOL ran into the same issues most of us have no time, no cash and family that has no idea if i'm sane or not......Still with less then 60 DAYS TILL HALLOWEEN, I have only just started to plan for 2008, my mind is goin full tilt and i think my family is in the final stage of calling the men in white for the straight jacket...

Still until they arrive i have so many ideas i cant sleep lol, between my full size Skeleton Pirate Captain and my 3 foot skeleton demon and my yard setup and watchin the faces of the local kids as i begin to bring out my creations and set up the yard for the year. AH THE JOYS OF THE ISANE AND MILDLEY TWISTED......


----------



## Dark Angel 27

only a month and a few weeks left.....yikes!

at this point i have started building props! i have one near completion, one that needs to be paper mache' and lots of creatures that need to be fabriacated.

i am have been busy in my workshop! hopefully i will have it all done the week of halloween when i will start working on the electrical setting up.


----------



## qtpenny

cool


----------



## GothicCandle

The house down the street surprised me today, because they have lots of halloween stuff up! I asked if I could take some pictures so here they are, I wonder where they got such cool stuff....


----------



## In the Woods

Haven't started setting up yet. Started building props in July. Clearly that was too late as I've now found myself under a good deal of stress. Next year I'll be starting in February.


----------



## Toecutter

I'm a bit new to building a haunt (just started a couple of years ago), and each year I add a couple of things. I started building/collecting a few things over the past couple of weeks and will start setting up my haunted garage tomorrow night after work. In addition to the garage I put out some tombstones and a couple of props out in the yard. I don't like having anything out before halloween night and I like just opening the garage door and being ready.

Unfortunately, I ordered some stuff from oriental traders, but it doesn't look like it is going to get here on time (damn I hate being in Canada and trying to order stuff from the US...stupid borders).


----------



## Great White

I'm officially signing off until Monday! Good luck everyone! Hope everything goes well and I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's videos and pics!
Happy Halloween 2008
GW


----------

